# Combos VS Head and Cab



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just curious as to the preferences.

In general, I prefer the head & cab arrangement. 

BTW..the head does not have to match the cab for this poll

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Head & Cab -- I like to break up the weight.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Same as Ian, I try to keep the weight down per trip.

I'll only go with a combo if it's a SMALL room I'm playing or there's a TON of stairs!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Head & Cab -- I like to break up the weight.


Same here, I'd rather make another trip than tweak my back.

As well, if going to a gig, you'd probably have to carry (2) combos whereas with the amp/cab configuration, you can carry two heads and a cab.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Head + cab. No combo I have ever owned had 4x12s.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mark P said:


> Head + cab. No combo I have ever owned had 4x12s.


hahaha, yeah, but THIS one has 6x10s!!!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> hahaha, yeah, but THIS one has 6x10s!!!


Lol! 

Yeah, I figured someone would post something like that, which is why I said none I have _owned_.  And that looks heavy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow...this was not what I expected !

The weight and related risks to the back, etc could be *somewhat* related to the demographics.

Given the poll results so far, it is interesting that music stores often only carry a few heads/cabs in comparison to combos.......Maybe due to price point, ease of use, features???


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

greco said:


> The weight and related risks to the back, etc could be *somewhat* related to the demographics.


I'm 33 and I've preferred this approach since my early 20's though.



> Given the poll results so far, it is interesting that music stores often only carry a few heads/cabs in comparison to combos.......Maybe due to price point, ease of use, features???


Or due to the stores you're shopping at? I've never found there was a shortage of heads and cabs at L&M Ossington or Steve's on Queen Street or even on Rideau in Ottawa.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer the combo, cleaner and less thing to worry about! But I use it in pair with that:









Two or three bungy cables and I leave it like that all the time!


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I voted head and cab, I like being able to just take a 2x12 to jams when I know there's going to be a spare head kicking around, or vice versa.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i like the head and cab option the best...mix and match the cab to suit tonal and room size requirements

i will also say...i own both combo's and head/cabs


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I'm 33 and I've preferred this approach since my early 20's though.


Yeah, I'm only 30, but I gave up schlepping my Traynor YGL3 combo because 85lbs of awkwardly balanced wood and metal was just plain annoying. I've got a YGM2 that I can carry in one hand up stairs no prob.

As for heads, I like having the freedom of taking just my head with me if we're renting a jam space or playing with someone else at a show where I know there will be a cab waiting for me. I definitely prefer my JTM45+V30+G12H30 combination, but if I have to use something with G12T-75s or Greenbacks or whatever, I'm not too picky. The luxury of not having to pack my cab into my little Sunfire is more than worth it. With my GF's bass amp, cab and guitar and my 2 or 3 guitars, and JTM45, space is at a premium when we're going to gigs.



iaresee said:


> Or due to the stores you're shopping at? I've never found there was a shortage of heads and cabs at L&M Ossington or Steve's on Queen Street or even on Rideau in Ottawa.


There's a particularly nice selection of heads at the Bloor & Ossington L&M right now. I saw a 1987x, a few Dr. Zs, a bunch of Mesa, Fenders, etc. Depends on the day/week/month I guess. I've been in there a few times and not seen a single amp that interested me, and other times I'm drooling over a 18 watt Marshall combo, or a nice Dr. Z head, or whatever.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

always liked combos, the weight doesn't bother me much - the heaviest combo i have is a traynor ygm4 with 4 - 8" speakers


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

I love the projection and extra bass response from a closed back cab. Head and cab for me!!

Don Mackrill
Budget Boutique | Tube Guitar Amps | Mack Amps


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

what amphead said, 100 watt head and 4x12's for me.
Cheers!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

In the "olden days" when I felt I needed to impress people with a big backline I'd use heads and big cabs (as did everyone else in the band). Now all I need is a DRRI or Princeton and FOH support as required. My 4 x 12's and even the 2 x 12's are long gone. I keep one 12" extension cab for occasional use......... but that's it and it's never sounded better.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I chose Head and Cab for a few Reason. First one would be easier to actually carry. My JMP head is about 35 lbs tops and even my 4x12 is not that heavy..been pretty tall, i can carry it alone if needed. I also use a 2x12 as a cab if needed, even liter and easier to carry. 

Combo's can be great also, if it's a 2x12 at least. But the problem is they are now SO freaking heavy. My 2x12 Orange Rockerverb was 94pouds, just crazy to carry around. Average 2x12 Tube combo seems to go between 65 and 100lbs. Even at 65, that's one big log to carry around.

1x12 Combo on average are pretty lite, ranging from 30 to 45 lbs...except the 80lbs Mesa Boogie MKIII..aha. But i can not for my life get use to a 1x12 combo's tone. SO in the end, i'de have to log a 2x12 anyway..


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Heads and cabs ... gave up on combos after various Twins, Super Reverbs, etc .....


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

The last two combo's I've had were a music man 2-12 and a boogie mark IIC+ - both complete beasts to carry, although at least the boogie is easier to guide through doorways. I'm not gigging right now, but assuming I will play out again I'll be using my tiny terror head and 1-12" Orange cab unless I need loads of clean volume. 

I really must investigate getting a head shell made for the boogie - it would be money well spent.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm torn between the 2. And I also have 2 combos that have extension cabs (Peavey Classic 30 and Traynor YCV50 Blue) which is a combination of the 2 choices.


----------



## funfun (Nov 6, 2010)

If it's a tube amp you're talking about - think about how heat and vibration shorten the life of a tube. If you go with a head and cab, do not put the head on top of the cab. Put it somewhere away from vibrations if possible and put a fan on it - your tubes will last longer. I play small quiet venues so I use a small combo with a small fan.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have recently gone with a digital preamp moddler and a power amp with cab.
A bit different but i just love the versatality of it.

My present amp is a 3U rack but i want to get another 1U amp with big watts to run everything including my bass stuff.
It will end up as 4 inches of Pre/Amp and one cab, super small and tight.

I vote head cab with a twist.


----------



## krelk (Nov 6, 2010)

Both!!!

.....I do indeed like both - head & cab gives you the ability to have lots of options eq-wise (1x12, 1x10, 1x15, 4x12, etc....) 

sometimes that roland cube comes in handy for the coffee shop singer/songwriter gig just as the Soldano head & 4x12 comes in handy for the liquor-fueled new years bar gig......

:2guns:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Halfstack for shows and practices, head and 112 cab for jams/light practices.

Also, casters are awesome.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Combos, provided there's an extension jack. Multiple speakers always sound more organic/complex/dimensional to me, but it's nice to have the option of the single combo for small rooms and practices. I often use a 2 amp system but still use combos.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The poll needs a third option - both!

I only have a combo left, but like Mooh, i hook it up to external cabs (I've a 1x12 and a 2x12, or just the internal speaker - depends on the situation). I used to swear by head and cab because one cab could work for several heads, which is nice.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have access to dozens of amps now...and it is very light.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I always used combos, and now I use heads. The main reason is the availability of so many cool lunchbox heads now. I absolutely love my Tiny Terror. For my gigging and jamming needs the 7/15 watts covers a lot of ground. For most small shows I can bring a 1x12. For bigger shows I can bring a bigger speaker. For a lot of local shows where we share backline, I just bring the head and plug into a 4x12 there. So far I have not played a show that it can't handle power wise with the right cab though. 

The head is light and has a great carrying case with shoulder strap, and my 1x12 is pretty light as well. Overall, easier than transporting a combo. I have always tried to go with what I considered the mose convenient rig I could, and this is it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have access to dozens of amps now...and it is very light.


Hey Jim, have you tried running that through a cab? I kinda imagined you making a cab for it. I had a band mate once who ran his (first generation G-Dec) through a cab with bigger speakers. It sounded glorious. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

no extension cab option on it. You need the 30 watt version for that. I am usually using the headphones with it so it is not disturbing my better half, and my playing IS disturbing...lol.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've read so many great reviews of the tiny terror. if only they had included an fx loop.




torndownunit said:


> I always used combos, and now I use heads. The main reason is the availability of so many cool lunchbox heads now. I absolutely love my Tiny Terror. For my gigging and jamming needs the 7/15 watts covers a lot of ground. For most small shows I can bring a 1x12. For bigger shows I can bring a bigger speaker. For a lot of local shows where we share backline, I just bring the head and plug into a 4x12 there. So far I have not played a show that it can't handle power wise with the right cab though.
> 
> The head is light and has a great carrying case with shoulder strap, and my 1x12 is pretty light as well. Overall, easier than transporting a combo. I have always tried to go with what I considered the mose convenient rig I could, and this is it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i've read so many great reviews of the tiny terror. if only they had included an fx loop.


Ya I don't use effects, so it's hard for me to consider it a missing feature. I have heard a lot of people say they wish it had one. I am not sure if the Dual Terror does or not?

A key thing with the Tiny Terror that I can't stress enough is that the stock tubes are not flattering to the amp in any way. A quick upgrade, and the amp comes alive. Several people I know who owned them and then sold them have heard mine and said they wish they never sold theirs.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Had big/heavy Marshall combos through my 20's and had to downsize due to the weight killing my back. Had a Fender BJR for the lightness factor but it was too boxy sounding - have a small Egnater head and a 1x12 cab now and loving it.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gotta ride the fence and say both. Need options!!


----------



## Jared Purdy (Dec 2, 2010)

Combos, combos, and more combos. I don't play on stage, so there are not a lot of times that I need to worry about lugging my Mesa LSS around. If I need to lug something, my very luggable Fender PRRI does the trick.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I much prefer heads and cabs. I built a head cab to pull the amp out of my Marshall 4010 combo. The Valve Senior I just bought, I wanted the head version.

Way more options with just a head, choose a cab to match where you're playing.

My JTM60 2x12 is a combo, but I keep it at our practice space, and use it for gigs - with a matching 2x12 cab under it. I don't haul it back and forth from home, too damn heavy and awkward.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

It's all about the sound,and to heck with the convenience. I've always thought small combos were a waste of time. For years I used Twin Reverbs and SuperTwin Reverbs. Now I use a Twin Reverb head and one of the big Dual Showman cabinets with two 15" JBL's. It takes a few minutes to pack your gear in and out, but the way it sounds lasts the whole gig. By the way, I'm a few months away from 60.....Suck it up, packing gear's part of being a musician.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Really depends on the application, but my 67 Traynor YGM2 can hold its own for smaller shows, but my JTM45/1936 combination is a winner when I need to be louder. So much more authoritative girth to the sound. Although, I play in a 5-piece cover band and a 6+ piece tribute, so space is a bit of any issue. Due to that, the Traynor sees A LOT of use.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I've always been a combo kinda guy but have recently started playing around w/ speakers & cabs. Since moving into a condo a few yrs. ago my tone quest has mainly been focused on finding tube crunch at neighbour-friendly volume levels, which has lead me to very low wattage heads plugged into various cabs, usually a 212 or oversized 112. These days I'm really digging a Vox AC4 head on the 1W setting into a 212 loaded w/ a Celestion Alnico Blue/Gold combo.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

More about versatility for me, I go thru a fair number of amps but having a decent cab on hand means I can buy heads, which tend to be cheaper. Portability isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, i've had both, and i like both, in their element


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

My vote goes to Head & Cab setup even if i'm currently running two combo amp. I prefer the head/cab setup for the infinite configurations and the fact that the tubes prefers heads too as they aren't affected by the cabinet vibrations. It's a better way to use tubes, but combos are so practical when you need to move the gear in/out at the first load! I don't regret my 2x12 combo, but i really miss the head/cad setup and seriously think of selling or trading my second combo for a head & Cab.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow...this thread was dormant for almost a year and is now coming alive again.

A sign of spring ??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm still on the combo wagon, and still have that YGM2 that I mentioned before, but now I'm getting more use out of my 4x10 '59 Bassman RI. Kinda big and heavy for a combo, but MAN...what a sound!


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

I used to be head/cab consistently... though most of my sound comes from pedals at this point... through a great clean combo. If I need more projection/monitoring, I bring a 1x12 extension cab. My pedalboard weighs about as much as some heads though....

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I'm still on the combo wagon, and still have that YGM2 that I mentioned before, but now I'm getting more use out of my 4x10 '59 Bassman RI. Kinda big and heavy for a combo, but MAN...what a sound!


My 59 Bassman RI was more unbalanced than heavy, esp. when compared to the Vibro King that succeeded it.


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Head and cab all the way for me.


----------

